# 97 maxima stalling out problems?!?! help.



## phillyphanatic03 (Dec 21, 2006)

i just bought a 97 maxima se. it ran great for a few weeks not it occaionally stalls out on me usually goin from third down to second or to first if im coming up to a stop sign or coming to a stop. it starts right back up after it happens. it also has trouble starting sometimes, just taking extra long and needing gas to get it going. could this be the starter??? any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## phillyphanatic03 (Dec 21, 2006)

*check engine soon light came on!*

so my check engine soon light came on. this is my first time owning a maxima. how bad is this?? it just came on today so i cant get it checked out over the holidays. what could be wrong and would u suggest not driving it at all???


----------

